# Your definition of good/proper tension



## Cristobal (Apr 15, 2016)

I read many threads about adjusting the tension: they are either specifically about a certain cubes or the way to achieve it. I am more interested in the feeling/result you are trying to reach that indicates you the tension is right.

Personally, when I can do the RUR'U' algorithm in a fluid motion, say like turning a bubble of water in my hands, and that the corner cutting is effortless (without any resistance), then the cube tension is set to my tastes.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 16, 2016)

I prefer on the tighter to have more control as well as being smooth and moderately fast.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 16, 2016)

I personally think that the perfect tension is the tension where corner cutting is most effortless.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Apr 16, 2016)

I like to make my cubes as tight as it can be while still being able to corner cut 45 degrees effortlessly. You shouldn't need to cut further than that, so I make it tighter to get more stability and controllability.


----------



## turtwig (Apr 16, 2016)

I like my cubes to cut well and be fast, but not too loose to feel like it will explode.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 17, 2016)

Very loose (Like you could take a corner-edge-corner out at the same time) but to the point to minimize pops


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Apr 17, 2016)

Good corner cutting while still remaining stable. It varies from cube to cube. The tensions used on my Tornado allow for around 55 degree corner cutting while remaining stable. My Meiying can cut 55 but the tensions required to do that makes it unstable


----------



## dskids (Apr 18, 2016)

Pretty much the same as others that have responded... as tight as I can get it while still cutting 45 degrees forward effortlessly. At that tension, if the cube pops or catches, or if the corners can flex too far then that cube gets relegated to the shelf.


----------



## SimonV (Apr 24, 2016)

TL;DR: I just have it on tensions that feel good to me.

For me it depends on the cube, if i would be tensioning like a MoYu Tanglong for exapmle i would make it quite loose because it already is very stable, but if i would be tensioning a floppy cube (Gans 357) i would make it tight so it becomes a bit more stable. I don't have like steady tensions, i just start by having it very loose, then i tighten it try it and repeat until it feels good to me.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Apr 25, 2016)

For me a good tension is where it is loose enough that there is no catching, but still tight enough that it's not locking up and flexing every corner cut.


----------

